# مشروع :الرادار



## guilty23 (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
رفعتلكم هذا المشروع عن الرادار
كل شي عن الرادار تريد معرفته حمل هذا المشروع
دراسة شاملة (تعريفة..طريقة عملة..انواع..تكوينة...الخ)
+
يوجد به محاكاة للرادار ببرنامج الماتلاب
*****

نوع الملف :word
الحجم :1.66 MB
اللغة :عربية

رابط التحميل
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7MZdgan
 تحياتي​


----------



## medomoto (1 يناير 2011)

Thanxxxxx


----------



## searcher_2010 (1 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## guilty23 (2 يناير 2011)

العفو اخوتي نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## Ayman_Alqdah (27 يناير 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً*


----------



## UAEngineer (28 يناير 2011)

ALSalam Aleekum
Thank you alot Guilty 23 
thank you brother


----------



## طالب الهندسة (30 يناير 2011)

thank you so match


----------



## howkman (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا Gracias 
شكرا جزيلا Muchas gracias


----------



## أسد القدس (30 يناير 2011)

مشكور كثيير , وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أسد القدس (30 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أود أن أشكرك ثانية 
انا اطلعت على الموضوع لكن بالنسبة للبرنامج simulation للرادار هل هو موجود في الماتلاب , مع اني بحثت في البرنامج وما وجدته 
ام انك انت عملتو كبرنامج في الماتلاب 
واذا كان برنامج مستقل , يا ريت انك تنزلو على الموقع " الملتقى " كي انا نستفيد منو 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## t_gabr (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ahmed2samir (5 فبراير 2011)

viel Dankeشكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس عجيب (8 فبراير 2011)

جاري التحميل ..... 

ولي عودة عند قراءتي له ان شاء الله


----------



## omar 00 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

عدرا اخوتي لم استطع تحميل الملف .الرجاااااء منكم مساعدتي وشكرا لكم


----------



## ahmed506 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------

